# PS2 wireless controller problem ?



## Skyh3ck (Sep 4, 2013)

hey guys i am having problem with my PS2 wireless controller, some times its getting detected and sometime it does not.

i have one Power Play wired controller and one Sony Dualshock 2 wireless controller, the wired one works perfectly, but the wireless gives porblem many times, it does not get detected in two player games many times and many times itis working ok, 

what could be the reason guys, the light status on receiver and controller is showing ok, but in the game it does not do anything


----------



## bukaida (Sep 15, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> hey guys i am having problem with my PS2 wireless controller, some times its getting detected and sometime it does not.
> 
> i have one Power Play wired controller and one Sony Dualshock 2 wireless controller, the wired one works perfectly, but the wireless gives porblem many times, it does not get detected in two player games many times and many times itis working ok,
> 
> what could be the reason guys, the light status on receiver and controller is showing ok, but in the game it does not do anything



I am using redgear wireless controller and it is working fine. Disconnect your wired controller and try with wireless one first. The wireless should be your primary controller. Once it is detected, try to connect the second one.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 16, 2013)

it worked perfectly nice, but now new issue has arisen, in the wireless controller, the analog stick on the right side, which is used to change camera view or look around in the game is working weird, in the game if i look up, it does not looks down now, the camera view stays upside now


----------

